# track code



## Edward (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi guy's can anyone explain to me about track code, I've seen 30.40,50,80 and so on and which is the best to use. 
Thanks


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

for N scale the easiest one to use with the least problems is Code 80. Code 55 has more options in radius and switches but you will have to modify your rolling stock most of the time to be able to run on it without issues.

Code 80 is .080 of an inch
Code 55 is .055 of an inch and so on.

Those are the 2 most common for N scale unless you use Atlas True Track which is Code 65.
Bachmann is Code 80
Kato is Code 80


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Also Atlas Code 55 N scale switches and track are out of stock pretty much until 2014. So you'll be going with Peco or other companies.


----------

